# Strawberry Kokanees



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A neighborhood (and forum) friend invited me to go fishing for Kokanees today. We had a great time. I thought the fishing was awesome, he said it was just an average day. I enjoyed a couple of firsts:

1. This was the first time I've gotten up at 3:30am....ever...for anything. My alarm has never been set that early. I honestly thought he was joking with me at first. 

2. This is the first time I've lake fished from a boat. In fact, including today I can still count all my boating experiences on one hand. I can see how a fella' would derive a lot of joy and satisfaction from a watercraft. 

3. Today is also the first time I've ever caught a salmon. The whole experience was foreign to me--down riggers, fish finders. It was like I was on a new planet, but I caught on fast.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like you caught a good-un. Well done!

How did it taste?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That was definitely the biggest one we caught. It tasted delicious because I didn't cook it! My oldest son used a recipe called broiled miso-glazed salmon. He has become quite the chef.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That pink hue on it looks like a later season koke... but I'm guessing that's the sunrise glow on it?

The vast majority of all kokanee we've ever caught over the years have been after 10am. I really cant think of a single one we've ever caught earlier than 8am actually. We usually are on the water by 7:30am to start a day.

-DallanC


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

It did have a touch of pink. One I caught the day before was a bit pink, jaw was starting to hook and the back showed some change so they are definitely just starting to change. Another first for him is learning to not set the hook. 

One trip and he’s already a Kokanee “junkie”. I had to laugh after he had caught a couple kokes, he reeled in an 18 inch cutthroat, when he saw it at the boat he exclaimed “oh, darn”.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a very nice Koke! Don't do it again though, you'll find yourself looking for a boat and gear.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for getting me fired up. Im headed out tomorrow. Mind sharing some info with me?

Depth fish were at?
Location on lake?
Which colors were working for you?
Were you putting corn/maggot on front hook, back hook, or both?

TIA


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never put corn or maggot on rear hook... ever. You want the fish to strike further forward. The purpose of the 2nd hook is to kindof flail around and hook in as a second attachment point to help keep from loosing the fish. You never want the fish to target that rear hook, they need to hit closer to the lure and hit the first hook.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Never put corn or maggot on rear hook... ever. You want the fish to strike further forward. The purpose of the 2nd hook is to kindof flail around and hook in as a second attachment point to help keep from loosing the fish. You never want the fish to target that rear hook, they need to hit closer to the lure and hit the first hook.
> 
> -DallanC


I've baited the rear and front hooks and I've hooked fish both ways. I don't think it matters that much. Next time I go up (Sunday) I'll try one side of the boat with the bait on the rear hook, and the other side baited on the front and see if there is a difference.

I make 90% of my Kokanee gear anyway. Flashers, Dodgers, Lure, be it a squid type bait or my secret bait that tears it up! I made 6 for a friend to try out last weekend and he said they boated 7-2 using the secret creation I make over the gear you buy in the fishing isle. He said I should be making and selling them. LOL I'll show anyone what it is if I see them on the water and they ask me. I know they will never find them anywhere. I honestly believe it's something the fish haven't been seeing every day and hit it. IDK, I just know it works. *HINT* Anyone hear of a "tube fly" ? I got the idea after fishing Kings and Silvers in Alaska and Oregon. Johnycake knows what I'm referring to I'm sure.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The difference will be in fish lost. If they initially hook up on that first hook, the second hook is intended to hook into the fish as it fights the line and thrashes around. This helps if the fish begins to tear free off the front hook, the rear supports some of the weight. If they hook up on the rear hook... that will be the only attachment point taking the full force of the line and you have to hope it doesn't throw that hook..

The second hook doesnt always hookup when the first strikes the front hook... but most of the time we bring in fish they are double hooked around the head.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> The difference will be in fish lost. If they initially hook up on that first hook, the second hook is intended to hook into the fish as it fights the line and thrashes around. This helps if the fish begins to tear free off the front hook, the rear supports some of the weight. If they hook up on the rear hook... that will be the only attachment point taking the full force of the line and you have to hope it doesn't throw that hook..
> 
> The second hook doesnt always hookup when the first strikes the front hook... but most of the time we bring in fish they are double hooked around the head.
> 
> -DallanC


Got ya! When I make my Snell I turn the rear hook point up, Most of the fish are hooked in the top on the mouth and not the bottom where it pulls out easier. I'm using 7' and 9' Kokanee rods. They are very limber and give when the fish is pulling hard. I'll use a snubber when I run a medium action rod off the downriggers. 

If someone can explain how to add a photo, I'll post one of the "secret bait."


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh and get a hook sharpener and make sure that trailing hook is needle sharp. If you lightly drag it across your fingernail and it bites in, its sharp enough 

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Doc said:


> One trip and he’s already a Kokanee “junkie”. I had to laugh after he had caught a couple kokes, he reeled in an 18 inch cutthroat, when he saw it at the boat he exclaimed “oh, darn”.


It's true. I've never been so disappointed at the sight of a big trout on the end of my line. 

We fished the maggots off the 2nd hook, but Doc talked to me about some folk's preference to fish it off the front hook. We had success with our strategy, but we also both lost several fish. I'll look forward to the results of Taxidermist's research to inform future outings. That's actually one of the things I really enjoyed about Kokanee fishing. It was much more "scientific" and strategic than the casual fishing I usually engage in. 

We were fishing right around 40 feet most of the day, give or take a couple feet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait till you really get hooked and take it to the next level... lol. I built a rig to hold a gopro on the downrigger line so i could watch how they react to different lures and whatnot. Some mighty interesting videos of their behavior over the years. And some nice big schools






-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is definitely next level. My eyes have been opened to a whole new world....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallan, I sent you message. Sorry I responded so late!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

American Jackal reached out to me today and I sent him a text back with a pic of the lure/bait I make and use with great results. He can share them if he feels like it. I lost the internet today for six hrs.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The wife just informed me that she booked a room and slip for this Thursday.  Guess she's hooked on the "Kokanee Train" now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Spent Thursday evening at the Berry watching the wind blow, thunder, lightning and a mad house at the ramp with folks racing to get off the water. Luckily, we had rented a slip and didn't have to deal with the crowd. 

Friday morning had issues with the big motor and after giving up used the kicker to get out and fish. Targeted Kokes, and had four that get off about 15' from the boat. It was very slow for us, and many other anglers were saying they only hooked up on a few.


----------

